# Canadians unaware of the good news in Afghanistan: Kandahar governor



## Sythen (4 Jul 2011)

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/sunnews/world/archives/2011/07/20110704-103012.html


DAMAN DISTRICT, AFGHANISTAN - The Afghan people know what this combat mission has cost Canada -- and especially the families of our fallen troops -- assures Kandahar's provincial governor.

In an exclusive interview with QMI Agency, Dr. Toryalai Wisa, a Afghan-Canadian academic who oversees the area our combat soldiers will soon be pulling out of, says the level of sacrifice is understood.

Wisa recalls conversations he's had with family members of dead Canadian soldiers: "My heart is still with them -- I express my very deep, deep appreciation from the bottom of my heart.

"(Canadians) did not spend only the taxpayers money here...they have sacrificed their youth here."

The governor added: "We shall never forget that. That will be part of Kandahar history."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Something that many of us have been saying for a long time..


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Jul 2011)

Sad thing is that it is too late now to try and get the message across to the Canadian public at large.  They have been poisoned towards the mission long ago by the MSM and we did  not do enough to counter that sabotage.  Anything now would not be accepted at face value or I fear listened to on the whole.


----------



## TN2IC (4 Jul 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sad thing is that it is too late now to try and get the message across to the Canadian public at large.  They have been poisoned towards the mission long ago by the MSM and we did  not do enough to counter that sabotage.  Anything now would not be accepted at face value or I fear listened to on the whole.



Amen to that. We know whom to point the finger at.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (4 Jul 2011)

Since when has MSM ever been interested in "Good News"


----------

